# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  October 2011



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2011)

*MERX postings and news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2011)

Wanted:  Medical fridges, a.k.a. "Mobile Temperature Management Units"


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Oct 2011)

Wanted:  Someone to....

.... make fake explosives to test detection equipment (more in Statement of Work – 4 page PDF – here)
.... upgrade the range at CFB Valcartier
.... manage Canada’s presence at the Farnborough Air Show
.... make loads of CADPAT rank slip-ons


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Oct 2011)

Wanted:

Someone to dispose of a lot of (what sounds like) tested chemical warfare protection equipment - more in attached Statement of Work
A special kind of research mouse (rodent, not computer) - more in attached Statement of Work
A new nuclear, chemical and biological reconnaissance system


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Oct 2011)

Wanted:  Body armour plate carriers and duffels for delivery to Ottawa – a bit more from an excerpt from the bid document here (1 page PDF)


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Oct 2011)

> …. Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC) – Suffield, Medicine Hat, Alberta has a requirement to develop control algorithms for the Micro Hydraulic Toolkit (MHT) robot that will allow it to perform a variety of locomotion behaviours focusing on stability and performance. These control algorithms will be developed in simulation, under different terrain surfaces and tested on the real robot. The motion of the simulated robot and real robot will be compared to refine the model and provide quantitative data. Finally, the control behaviours will be integrated with a vision based leader/follower software and man machine interface ….


MERX posting, 12 Oct 11 - more in Statement of Work excerpt from bid document (7 page PDF) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Oct 2011)

> .... The Department of National Defence (DND), requires the purchase and delivery of miscellaneous inert weapon simulation supplies for CFB Wainwright, Alberta. Items are required in support of LFWA training centre courses and will only be used in a training environment ....


MERX post, 18 Oct 11

More in the list of (mostly bad-guy) goodies from the bid document (PDF) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Oct 2011)

Wanted:  “Sleds, self-propelled” for Shilo, Petawawa – more technical details in excerpt from bid document (11 page PDF) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 Oct 2011)

_"The Department of National Defence CFB Wainwright has a requirement for the supply of Ballistic Shield Kits, Ballistic Shield Panels, and Ballistic Floor Boards .... Vendor Name and Address:  CAPTEURS DE BALLES CBBT INC, 95 Route Duchesnay, Ste-Catherine de la Jacques-Cartier, Quebec, Canada .... The estimated value of the contract including shipping is $104,309.65 (GST extra) ...."_
_"The Department of National Defence and Canadian Forces require the services of a Contractor, on an "as and when requested" basis, to operate the Polar Epsilon (PE) Near Real-Time Ship Detection (NRTSD) System, which delivers to the Canadian East and West Regional Joint Operations Centres (RJOC) a capability to exploit RADARSAT 2 for all-weather, day and night, wide area surveillance, for purposes of contributing to the wide area situational awareness of the maritime approaches to Canada and North America and to foreign littoral areas where the Canadian Forces may be deployed ...."_  More details in excerpt from bid document (21 page PDF) here.
_"Belt, Trousers, Nylon webbing"_ x (at least) 15,000
_"The Department of National Defence (DND) has a requirement for the management, administrative and technical services related to video pre-production, production, and post-production to the Chief of the Maritime Staff (CMS) through the Manager of Broadcast Media Production of Director Naval Public Affairs DNPA) ...."_


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Oct 2011)

Wanted:
Someone to provide, “…. software expertise involving development and integration of Design Interactive’s flexiGaze eye tracker device (model number FG1) into DRDC Toronto’s UAV GCS and MIX platform ….”
Someone to research a better protective coating for vehicles than just paint – more in bid document extract (PDF) here


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Oct 2011)

Wanted: someone to “supply …. labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to construct a new urban assault course including concrete, carpentry, roofing and foundations in Petawawa, Ontario …. The estimated cost for this opportunity is *in the order of $401,600.00* ….”


----------

